# 15x6.5" or 15x7" steel wheels 5x100.....do they exist???



## H2OVWRacr (May 11, 2000)

im desperately looking for some 5x100 15" steel wheels that are wider than the common 6" wide. 6.5 or 7" would be perfect. if anyone knows where i could find some, please let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## H2OVWRacr (May 11, 2000)

*Re: 15x6.5" or 15x7" steel wheels 5x100.....do they exist??? (H2OVWRacr)*

bump....anyone?


----------



## LarryG (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: 15x6.5" or 15x7" steel wheels 5x100.....do they exist??? (H2OVWRacr)*

VW makes factory steel wheels in only two sizes with the 5X100 bolt pattern, The 15X6 and the 16X6.5. However, there is a company that will widen your factory steel wheels. They are http://www.stocktonwheel.com and are located in Stockton, CA. The use your existing steel wheel center and weld it up to a new rim. They can do 15X7, 15X8, 15X10, 15X12, 15X14, 16X7, 16X8, 16X10 and 16X12. They can also give you any offset you want. Check them out.


----------



## H2OVWRacr (May 11, 2000)

*Re: 15x6.5" or 15x7" steel wheels 5x100.....do they exist??? (LarryG)*

good info....thank you kindly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

